# Changing MAC Address: "set device name: No such device"

## Kenji Miyamoto

I've run into a problem changing a MAC address for my wired ethernet card; an error titled "set device name: No such device".  Apparently, macchanger changes the vendor bits, which is not ideal for my situation.  How could I pass the "-e" option to macchanger in /etc/conf.d/net, which prevents macchanger from changing the "vendor bits"?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I ended up having to edit macchanger.sh to get things working, replacing the whole case "${mac}" area (commenting it, of cource) with basically macchanger -e -m "${mac}" "${iface}".  I really hate having to edit baselayout files, too.

----------

## lost+found

Hi,

There's an example in /etc/conf.d/net.example:

```
...

# - to randomize the last 3 bytes only

#mac_eth0="random-ending"

...
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address#ifconfig

thanks for the tip  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

